# Hehe



## Riyeko (Apr 1, 2010)

April fools possibly?

http://pawsru.org/flash/src/troll.swf


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

epic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm going to keep that link.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 1, 2010)

Mother fucking awesome.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 1, 2010)

We have a winner.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys =3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm keeping this shit as well :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

God YES.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Apr 1, 2010)

Freaking...AWESOME!


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 1, 2010)

I admit it. I lol'd. X3


----------



## Seas (Apr 2, 2010)

Haha, nice.


----------

